# Reliance Wireline Broadband Internet



## meetpatel3627 (Jan 25, 2013)

hiii friends!!!

I got the reliance wireline broadband internet a couple of months ago. My plan is 1mbps unlimited for rs.549 + tax. There is no circuit breaker.

Download Speed - around 135kbps.
No buffering on streaming videos at you tube at 360p and 480p. At 720p it buffers at the beggining.
Heavy websites like samsung, htc take few seconds to load.
Facebook opens quickly.
All the images also load quickly.

Comparision to BSNL

It's cheaper than BSNL.
BSNL offers 1mbps at 750rs + tax. There is a circuit breaker means after 8 gb speed becomes half that is 520kbps.

From my side you can bag it up.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 25, 2013)

One post, just few lines, what kind of review is this ?


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 25, 2013)

lol looks like reliance sales guy


----------



## RON28 (Jan 26, 2013)

i expected some really got stuff :/ never mind he can still edit his post and make it a "proper" review :/


----------

